# Alicante airport new terminal



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I posted this on another forum and thought it might be of interest here.


My husband went there this morning to meet someone. 

You drive in as though you were driving to the old terminal one. Past the front of the old terminal is the new terminal (now called terminal one) and the new car park.

The old terminals 1 and 2 are now closed, as is the old car park.

The new terminal is open together with a new large 5 story car park. The best level to park when meeting someone at arrivals is level 4 then you just walk across an enclosed walkway into the terminal.

There is a limited drop off area for departures at level 5.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I posted this on another forum and thought it might be of interest here.
> 
> 
> My husband went there this morning to meet someone.
> ...


I just read it there


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I just read it there


I repeated it here as I don't think everyone here is on the other one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I repeated it here as I don't think everyone here is on the other one.


no, they're not I'm sure

it was weird - I had literally read it there - flicked over to here & straight into reading it again


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I have only flown into and out of Alicante once before, it was huge then, so how big is it now?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> I have only flown into and out of Alicante once before, it was huge then, so how big is it now?


It is about 6 times bigger than before.

More details can be found here

Alicante Airport New Terminal - Aena.es


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> The old terminals 1 and 2 are now closed, as is the old car park.


CLOSED? Permanently? Thats a bit odd... I thought that the new terminal was to house "international" flights and the other two would still be operational... its not long since they built terminal 2! 

So whats happening with 1&2?

I am flying to the uk for a couple of days at the weekend, Ryanair.. so I will be in new terminal will I?

Ohh er misses! That will be fun!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> CLOSED? Permanently? Thats a bit odd... I thought that the new terminal was to house "international" flights and the other two would still be operational... its not long since they built terminal 2!
> 
> So whats happening with 1&2?
> 
> ...


 1&2 are only closed for rennovations. I don´t know for how long though.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> 1&2 are only closed for rennovations. I don´t know for how long though.


I would imagine they will now try to sell T3 to international flights, then move local and eu flights back to the other terminal perhaps


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I posted this on another forum and thought it might be of interest here.
> 
> 
> My husband went there this morning to meet someone.
> ...


Thats good info thanks.

Where would you go if you were picking someone up though and not parking? Is that available?>

Someone just been there said inside there are some moving walkways which are quite dangerous as no signs to say they are there.
This friend saw 2 people fall over on it just as he was there. 
Also you come out on one of the levels he said where the taxi's are and he said it was like a wind tunnel and blew him over nearly!

That said another friend said it was amazing!


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

I flew into the new Terminal from Manchester on Sunday and thought I'd arrived at the wrong airport! It's an amazing, ultra-spacious place, though I think it needs to grow on you. It was also pleasant to find that my friend who picked me up did not have to pay rip-off car-park charges as per the UK. I've just published an article on it if anyone is interested...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Donna773 said:


> I flew into the new Terminal from Manchester on Sunday and thought I'd arrived at the wrong airport! It's an amazing, ultra-spacious place, though I think it needs to grow on you. It was also pleasant to find that my friend who picked me up did not have to pay rip-off car-park charges as per the UK. I've just published an article on it if anyone is interested...


Good blog post, and your asbolutely right.. UK prices are hurrendous. I fly out of T3 on saturday and back on sunday... quite excited about seeing it... think im getting older and sadder!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Good blog post, and your asbolutely right.. UK prices are hurrendous. I fly out of T3 on saturday and back on sunday... quite excited about seeing it... think im getting older and sadder!


They are actually calling the new terminal T1. I would hate you to get confused :confused2:

They did the same thing in Barcelona. The new terminal became T1 and the old terminal was T2.

Do let us know what you think of it. We are meeting friends on Friday and flying out on May 10th.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> They are actually calling the new terminal T1. I would hate you to get confused :confused2:
> 
> They did the same thing in Barcelona. The new terminal became T1 and the old terminal was T2.
> 
> Do let us know what you think of it. We are meeting friends on Friday and flying out on May 10th.


it makes trip to the airport an "adventure"


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Used the new terminal this weekend... thought i would post my opinion. Actually its amazing... HUGE, got a little lost, but generally very good. Clean (of course), much more to do than old terminal, generally excellent. Spacious, very modern and well designed. Many more security isles so no queues to get through security. Actually, much more of everything! Great shops (not that I shop much), and some nice places to eat and drink (INCLUDING A STARBUCKS HORAH!).

Went out of Sat and returned tonight. cant really fault it BUT... a little shocked, about 30 hours in car park and it cost 36.30€ which is more than in old car park for same period... i can park for a week in soMe Uk aIrports for not much more!

In fairness, the new multistory is amazing. Not only does it tell you the number of available spaces as you enter, but on each level and each row it tells you how many spaces there are. Additionally, you are guided to available spaces by green lights above each space that turn red when the space is occupied. I guess someone has to pay for all this technology!

Oh well, I have learned for next time... get a lift of a cab!

Generally though, i think that the new terminal is 1st class...never really had complaints about T1 or T2 but this is a cut above the rest and beats any of the top UK airports in my opinion! Allow a little extra time to get your bearings though, because its a little confusing when you are used to the simple and relatively small layout of the old building.

So, the airport was amazing... and then... Ryanair... oh well, you cant have everything! Actually the "continental bus service of the skies" that they operate did run hitch free this time, so credit where it is due, but its a shame that despite all the great things the new airport offers, us peasants on the cheap flights still had to get a bus and be hearded like cattle! ONE person paid priority boarding, but got on the bus first, off last, and we all got seated before him jaja (bless!)


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Steve, thanks for your feedback.

We have been to collect people but have not travelled ourselves yet. We will be going next month.

I have mobility problems and cannot walk very far. At some airports I get wheelchair assistance (eg Barcelona and Madrid). Would you suggest I get a wheelchair here now?

We have the system of red and green lights in our new car park in El Campelo. They are really useful.


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Used the new terminal this weekend... thought i would post my opinion. Actually its amazing... HUGE, got a little lost, but generally very good. Clean (of course), much more to do than old terminal, generally excellent. Spacious, very modern and well designed. Many more security isles so no queues to get through security. Actually, much more of everything! Great shops (not that I shop much), and some nice places to eat and drink (INCLUDING A STARBUCKS HORAH!).
> 
> Went out of Sat and returned tonight. cant really fault it BUT... a little shocked, about 30 hours in car park and it cost 36.30€ which is more than in old car park for same period... i can park for a week in soMe Uk aIrports for not much more!
> 
> ...


Maybe I should have looked at long--term parking prices in my article 
comparing UK and Spanish airports. Might just do a follow-up. Great assessment Steve - apart from the praise for Starbucks. Can't stand the stuff. Lo odio!


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Used the new terminal this weekend... thought i would post my opinion. Great shops (not that I shop much), and some nice places to eat and drink (INCLUDING A STARBUCKS HORAH!).


You are obviously referring to the airside restaurants. Anyone with comments on the restaurants on the "other" side? I may have a couple of hours to kill there waiting for various visitors and could do with a decent lunch.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Rofa said:


> You are obviously referring to the airside restaurants. Anyone with comments on the restaurants on the "other" side? I may have a couple of hours to kill there waiting for various visitors and could do with a decent lunch.


I didnt pay too much attention to spain side... we went straight through security as we had checked in online! Sorry!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

*Ryanair slashes budget flights


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

IMO Ryanair is no great loss. 

Even my doctor told me not to fly Ryanair due to the restricted, cramped leg space on their aircraft.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Steve, thanks for your feedback.
> 
> We have been to collect people but have not travelled ourselves yet. We will be going next month.
> 
> ...


I think its a wise move yes, its much bigger than the old terminal, so probably best to be on the safe side. The special assistance team at ALC are always excellent when I bring my mother!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think its a wise move yes, its much bigger than the old terminal, so probably best to be on the safe side. The special assistance team at ALC are always excellent when I bring my mother!


I use them, they are brilliant, aren't they?

and most of them are rather cute guys too


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I use them, they are brilliant, aren't they?
> 
> and most of them are rather cute guys too


In that case I will definitely ask for assistance .


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I use them, they are brilliant, aren't they?
> 
> and most of them are rather cute guys too


jejeje.... indeed,  and very keen to assist!

My mum who is actually completely sane but at the "say what i think" stage of her life actaully asked one to marry her the other month... and he very politely said he woudl consider it.

I didn´t know which way to look!


----------

